# No wlp3s0 in ifonfig

## kishan9778

There was wlp3s0 in the live boot, I could even connect to wifi on the live cd environment. But when I booted my actual Gentoo install, all I get after invoking ifconfig is ethernet enp2s50 and lo, no more wlp3s0. I used genkernel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Post your lspci and .config (this with wgetpaste). Without information is hard to help

----------

